# 非常に尾の長い鳥



## Ilmen

Hello everybody.



> 非常に尾の長い鳥。


I don't remember well, but I think the English and French version of this sentence meant something like "a bird with a very long tail". However, reading it, I have rather the impression it means "a tail of very long bird" ; I don't understant the structure of this sentence.
Can anybody explain me this? I would be grateful to him.
Besides, I belived that the "に" particle was only used with verbs, whereas there is just an i-adjective here. I know that "非常に" is an adverb, but it change nothing to the fact it use the "に" particle.

Thank you in advance for your help. ^^


----------



## kenjoluma

Subject + が・は + Adjective

You understand this, right? Then how about this:



> 尾が長い
> The tail is long


 
You also know what it is. 
But it seems like you don't know this whole phrase can be an adjective. Something like 'long-tailed' in English.



> 私が生まれた (I was born)


 becomes 





> 私が生まれた日 or  私の生まれた日 (The day I was born)


 

Once again, in Japanese, a whole phrase can function somewhat like an adjective. 



> 目が大きい (eye is big)
> 目の大きい女 (A big-eyed girl = A girl with big eyes)


 

it is best you understand 尾の長い is an adjective.


----------



## Ilmen

Well. There is the problem.

Yes, I know about subordinate clauses, there is no problem about that ; however, I didn't read this sentence as a state of being with a subordinate clause, because of the の particle.

If the sentence was 「非常に尾が長い鳥(だ/です)。」 I would think it was a perfectly fine state of being 「鳥(だ/です)」 modified by the clause 「非常に尾が長い」, but because of the の, I read it as 「尾の」 (of tail) + 「長い鳥」 (long bird, noun modified by i-adjective) = 「尾の長い鳥。」 (long bird of tail), that doesn't make any sense, above all knowing that it is written "long-tailed bird" in the English version of this text (I checked it).

Why am I wrong in this reading? Is there something I don't know about basic grammar of the の particle?

… Besides, I found a similar sentence: 「しっぽが長い鳥。」. Here 'が' is used instead of 'の', and I understand it completely.

Thank you in advance for your answers.


----------



## almostfreebird

This "の" is used to make an adjectival phrase: No.8 in this dictionary http://dic.yahoo.co.jp/dsearch?enc=UTF-8&p=の&dtype=3&dname=2na&stype=0&index=03337200&pagenum=1

You can use either "の" or "が" to make an adjectival phrase.
Selecting which to use is a matter of "roll off the tongue".

For example:

a dog that has long legs.
足の長い犬　rolls off the tongue to me.
足が長い犬

a person who has red hair.
髪の毛が赤い人 rolls off the tongue to me.
髪の毛の赤い人


----------



## Ilmen

There is the context:


> セイント・バード: 非常に尾の長い鳥。全身から聖なる光を発する。
> Faith Bird: This long-tailed bird blinds its enemies with mystical light.





> ドレイク: しっぽが長い鳥。そのしっぽで空中から攻撃する。
> Kurama: A vicious bird that attacks from the skies with its whip-like tail.


There are description of Yu-Gi-Oh monsters. I have numerous other interesting short descriptives texts alike, useful for beginers like me to look at various Japanese descriptive sentence structures with their translations. 
As you can see, the English and Japanese sentences are slightly different.

In addition to my problem with the sentence 「非常に尾の長い鳥。」, I wonder what could be the difference between 尾〔お〕 and 尻尾〔しっぽ〕? Are they used indifferently?



*AlmostFreeBird -> *Really? But so, how can you avoid the ambiguities of these three following sentences?

「鳥の青い翼」 = The wings of the blue bird / the blue wings of the bird?
「庭のきれいな花」 = The flowers of the nice garden / the nice flowers of the garden?
「木の多い果物を捥いだの。」 = (I / We) picked the fruits of the numerous trees / (I / We) picked the numerous fruits of the tree?

For me, "N1-の-Adj-N2" translate to "Adj N2 of N1", so I have some difficulties to understand how you can switch indifferently in this case the の and が particles, which I think totally differents. What is the grammar rule undeneath this?
Is really 「鳥の青い」 (in the case of 「鳥の青い翼」) treated as a subordinate clause, just like 「道を走っている」 in the sentence 「道を走っている人。」?


----------



## kenjoluma

Ilmen said:


> 「鳥の青い翼」 = The wings of the blue bird / the blue wings of the bird?
> 「庭のきれいな花」 = The flowers of the nice garden / the nice flowers of the garden?
> 「木の多い果物を捥いだの。」 = (I / We) picked the fruits of the numerous trees / (I / We) picked the numerous fruits of the tree?


 
I think you complicate things a little too much. I really don't see any ambiguity in those examples above.

Japanese adjectives specify the noun located _*afterwards*_. Therefore:

鳥の青い翼
What is blue is the wing, not the bird.

庭のきれいな花
What is beautiful is the flower, not the garden.


----------



## kenjoluma

Oh, now I see what you are trying to say.

Noun1 + no + adjective + Noun2

In here, you have to compare Noun1 and Noun2. Which one is the bigger concept? 




> 鳥の青い翼


 
鳥 has bigger concept (not sure if it's a correct term) than 翼
Therefore, の of '鳥の' indicates 'possession'.






> 尾の長い鳥


However, in here, 尾 is the smaller concept than 鳥. Right?
Therefore, の of 尾の is not possessive. It's... damn, I don't know how to call this の in a professional and linguistical way...

Anyway, those two の are different!


----------



## almostfreebird

For example:


私のお金(watashi no okane) means "my money".

The money belongs to "私(me)".

You don't say "お金の私", which means "money's me", that doesn't make sense.

Likewise,

「鳥の青い翼」 means "the bird's blue wings". The wings belong to the bird. The wings are part of the bird.


On the other hand, "青い翼の鳥" means "a bird that has blue wings",
"青い翼の" is an adjectival phrase here.

翼の青い鳥 or 翼が青い鳥 means "a bird that has blue wings" as well,
"翼の青い" is an adjectival phrase too.

It may sound intricate, but not really so. 

Edit:
One more example:

青い鳥の翼(aóitorino tsubasa) means "a blue-bird's wings".

The wings belong to the blue-bird. The wings are part of the blue-bird.


On second thought, I realized "青い鳥の翼(aói torinotsubasa)" 
can also mean "blue bird-wings.

With context you could distinguish one from the other.

------------------------------------------------

"尻尾〔しっぽ〕" is much less formal than 尾〔お〕.

Children wouldn't say "尾〔お〕" generally.


----------



## Ilmen

OK, it's a matter of possesser / possessed or alike (bigger concepts...). Thank you for your answer, you helped me a lot. ^^
Nevertheless, there is still one thing I don't understand well.

「鳥の青い翼」 means "the bird's blue wings", OK. It is like "鳥の" was modifying "青い" instead of the group "青い翼", excepted if you separate clearly "鳥の" from "青い翼" in your pronounciation? But in writing, there is no way to get the correct meaning without context?
So if I want to say "the blue wings of this bird are beautiful", I should write 「この鳥*は*青い翼が美しいです。」 instead of 「この鳥*の*青い翼が美しいです。」 to avoid any ambiguitie?

Thank you for your help. ^^


----------



## almostfreebird

Ilmen said:


> 「鳥の青い翼」 means "the bird's blue wings", OK. It is like "鳥の" was modifying "青い" instead of the group "青い翼", excepted if you separate clearly "鳥の" from "青い翼" in your pronounciation? But in writing, there is no way to get the correct meaning without context?


「(その)鳥の 青い翼」 doesn't have ambiguity. 

It means "the bird's blue wings" only. 
The blue wings belong to the bird.
The blue wings are part of the bird, the bird possesses the blue wings. Just like "わたしのお金"　means "my money", the money belongs to me, I possess the money.


「翼の青い 鳥」 doesn't have ambiguity either.

It means "the bird that has blue wings" only,
It doesn't mean "wings' blue bird", 
because blue bird doesn't belong to the wings,
blue bird cannot be the part of the wings, 
the wings cannot possess the blue bird.
--------------------------------------------
Edit: I guess that what confuses you is this:"鳥の青い  翼"

If "鳥の青い" modifies "翼", 
which logically means "the wings that have blue bird", that doesn't make sense.

The wings cannot possess the blue bird.

Anyway "鳥の青い翼" is incomplete, it should be "この（or その,あの)鳥の青い翼".


----------



## Ilmen

Recapitulation (please correct me if I'm wrong):

翼 belongs to 鳥 so 翼の鳥 can't means "wing's blue bird", but sooner "winged bird".
***
〈鳥の青い　翼〉 nonsense: "the wings that have blue bird" doesn't make sense.
〈鳥の　青い翼〉 "the blue wings of the bird"
***
〈翼の青い　鳥〉 "the bird that has blue wings"
〈翼の　青い鳥〉 nonsense
***
〈青い翼の　鳥〉 "the bird that has blue wings"
〈青い　翼の鳥〉 nonsense
***
〈青い鳥の　翼〉 "the blue-bird's wings"
〈青い　鳥の翼〉 "the blue wing of bird"
***
「その青い鳥の翼」: written like this (text), whitout context or pronounciation, it could be ambiguous (What is blue? The bird or the wing?).
***
All possible combinations:
"About the blue bird's wings, …" = 「この青い鳥の翼は…」
"About the blue-winged bird, …" = 「この青い翼の鳥は…」/「この翼の青い鳥は…」/「この翼が青い鳥は…」
"About the bird's blue wings, …" = 「この鳥の青い翼は…」
"About the winged blue bird, …" = 「この翼の青い鳥は…」

Is it all correct? Thank you in advance.


----------



## kenjoluma

> 〈鳥の青い　翼〉 nonsense: "the wings that have blue bird" doesn't make sense.



Actually, it makes sense. It means "The bird's blue wing". 



> 〈翼の　青い鳥〉 nonsense



It also makes sense. It means "The bird with blue wing" This の can be replaced with "ga".



> 〈青い　翼の鳥〉 nonsense



Makes sense. "The bird of blue wing"



> 「その青い鳥の翼」: written like this (text), whitout context or pronounciation, it could be ambiguous (What is blue? The bird or the wing?).



Finally, I can agree with you on ambiguity issue here. But usually, adjective signifies the noun right after itself. So, it's best you understand that what is blue is the bird. (But when we call a bird 'blue', then its wings must be blue as well, so what's the big deal  )


----------



## almostfreebird

Ilmen said:


> 〈"鳥の青い" 　翼〉 nonsense: "the wings that have blue bird" doesn't make sense.
> 〈鳥の 　"青い翼"〉 "the blue wings of the bird"



Yes, you're right. Actually "鳥の青い" or "鳥が青い" itself　sounds very funny, exceptionally.

I said "exceptionally", because next phrases are OK.

〈"翼の青い" 　鳥〉 a bird that has blue wings.
〈"首の長い" 　女性〉 a woman that has a long neck.
〈"目の青い" 　女性〉a woman that has blue eyes.
----------------------------------------------------------


Ilmen said:


> 〈"翼の青い" 　鳥〉 "the bird that has blue wings"
> 〈翼の 　"青い鳥"〉 nonsense


Yes, you're right.

It seems you get the hang of it.
------------------------------------------------------


Ilmen said:


> 〈青い翼の　鳥〉 "the bird that has blue wings"
> 〈青い　翼の鳥〉 nonsense
> ***
> 〈青い鳥の　翼〉 "the blue-bird's wings"
> 〈青い　鳥の翼〉 "the blue wing of bird"


Correct.


----------



## almostfreebird

Ilmen said:


> 「その青い鳥の翼」: written like this (text), whitout context or pronounciation, it could be ambiguous (What is blue? The bird or the wing?).



Yes. 「その青い鳥の翼」 can be interpreted two ways like I wrote in #8, let me reiterate it here:

青い鳥の翼(aóitorino tsubasa) means "a blue-bird's wings".
The wings belong to the blue-bird. The wings are part of the blue-bird.

On second thought, I realized "青い鳥の翼(aói torinotsubasa)"
can also mean "blue bird-wings.



Ilmen said:


> All possible combinations:
> "About the blue bird's wings, …" = 「この青い鳥の翼は…」
> "About the blue-winged bird, …" = 「この青い翼の鳥は…」/「この翼の青い鳥は…」/「この翼が青い鳥は…」
> "About the bird's blue wings, …" = 「この鳥の青い翼は…」
> "About the winged blue bird, …" = 「この翼の青い鳥は…」



It's all right except the last one:
"この翼の青い鳥" means "this bird that has blue wings".

Example:

Customer: この翼の青い鳥はいくらですか。　その青い翼はほんとに素晴らしい。　How much is this bird that has blue wings? The blue wings are really wonderful.

Store clerk: それは百ドルです。　この赤い翼の恐竜は五百ドルです。 It's $100.
This dinosaur that has red wings is $500.


----------



## Ilmen

OK, thank you for your answer.
「この翼の青い鳥は…」 means "about the bird's blue wings, …", too? Alright, so how can I write "About the winged blue bird, …"?
I know it's obvious that birds are winged, but I want to know how to write the four combinations.
It would be better as "about this winged little dinosaure" : how to write it, if 「この翼の小さい恐竜は…」 means "about this dinosaure's little wings"?


----------



## kenjoluma

Ilmen said:


> OK, thank you for your answer.
> 「この翼の青い鳥は…」 means "about the bird's blue wings, …", too?


No. It means "This blue-winged bird is...". The noun is "bird", not "wings" here.
It's NOT about 'wings', it's about a bird. 




> この翼の小さい恐竜は…



Same here. It's about a dinosaur, NOT about its wings.


If you want to say "About this dinosaur's little wing...", then you should go like this: "（この）恐竜の小さい翼は..."


----------



## Ilmen

Oh yes, you're right, I made I mistake writing my post yesterday, I'm confused. ^^'
I surely wrote it a bit faster and I didn't read through it carefully.
So... What I want now, it's to complete this:

All possible combinations of 鳥 (possessor), 翼 (possessed) and 青い (adjective):
"About this blue bird's wings, …" = 「この青い鳥の翼は…」
"About this blue-winged bird, …" = 「この青い翼の鳥は…」/「この翼の青い鳥は…」/「この翼が青い鳥は…」
"About this bird's blue wings, …" = 「この鳥の青い翼は…」/「この青い　鳥の翼は…」
"About this winged blue bird, …" = ???

Indeed, birds have obviously wings, so I changed the nouns as well as the adjective for more clarity:

All possible combinations of 恐竜 (possessor), 羽 (possessed) and 細い (adjective):
"About this slim dinosaur's feathers, …" = 「この細い恐竜の羽は…」
"About this fine-feathered dinosaur, …" = 「この細い羽の恐竜は…」/「この羽の細い恐竜は…」/「この羽が細い恐竜は…」
"About this dinosaur's fine feathers, …" = 「この恐竜の細い羽は…」/「この細い　恐竜の羽は…」
"About this feathered slim dinosaur, …" = ???

Like in a sentence such "as for this feathered slim dinosaur, it was certainly very colored".

I would be very grateful if someone would help me to fill the blank [???]. With this new grammatical element, I don't want to leave anything to chance.


----------



## almostfreebird

"feathered" means 羽が生えた~, 羽の生えた~, 羽が付いた~, 羽の付いた~.
"winged" means 翼が生えた~, 翼の生えた~, 翼が付いた~, 翼の付いた~.

Note: "~" means "something" here, eg 羽が生えた恐竜(a feathered dinosaur)



Ilmen said:


> All possible combinations of 鳥 (possessor), 翼 (possessed) and 青い (adjective):
> "About this blue bird's wings, …" = 「この青い鳥の翼は…」
> "About this blue-winged bird, …" = 「この青い翼の鳥は…」/「この翼の青い鳥は…」/「この翼が青い鳥は…」
> "About this bird's blue wings, …" = 「この鳥の青い翼は…」/「この青い　鳥の翼は…」
> "About this winged blue bird, …" = ???



この翼の生えた青い鳥＝this winged blue bird




Ilmen said:


> All possible combinations of 恐竜 (possessor), 羽 (possessed) and 細い (adjective):
> "About this slim dinosaur's feathers, …" = 「この細い恐竜の羽は…」
> "About this fine-feathered dinosaur, …" = 「この細い羽の恐竜は…」/「この羽の細い恐竜は…」/「この羽が細い恐竜は…」
> "About this dinosaur's fine feathers, …" = 「この恐竜の細い羽は…」/「この細い　恐竜の羽は…」
> "About this feathered slim dinosaur, …" = ???



この羽の生えた細い恐竜＝this feathered slim dinosaur
この羽が生えた細い恐竜＝this feathered slim dinosaur


----------



## Ilmen

OK, so another construction is necessary to express this. Thank you for your answer. 

Is this construction only necessary if there is an adjective before the main noun (here 細い before 恐竜), or even without any adjective (この羽が生えた恐竜), which implies that you cannot write 羽の恐竜 to express "feathered dinosaur"?

I thought yet that の would enable to modify a noun with another directly, like in the next examples:
野生の獣ですね。
緑色の葉です。
Just like state-of-being that are not postive non-past one:
野生じゃない獣ですね。
緑色だった葉です。
So, is this use of the の particle invalid in the case of "羽の恐竜" (feathered dinosaur)?

Besides, I noticed the verb you use, 生える, means to grow up, that entails the next question: is this construction valid only for living being such human or animals, or can it apply to inanimate object, such a mountain or alike?

For instance:
There is a montain of large rocks = それは岩の大きな山だ。
There is a large mountain of rocks = それは岩が生えた大きな山だ。-> Invalid, it isn't?

Best regards, and thank you in advance.


----------



## almostfreebird

Ilmen said:


> I thought yet that の would enable to modify a noun with another directly, like in the next examples:
> 野生の獣ですね。
> 緑色の葉です。
> Just like state-of-being that are not postive non-past one:
> 野生じゃない獣ですね。
> 緑色だった葉です。



All those examples are correct.

It's a wild animal.(それは野生の獣です。） 
The animal is wild.(その獣は野生です。）

It's an animal that is not wild.（それは野生じゃない獣です。）
The animal is not wild.（その獣は野生ではありません。）

It's a leaf that was green yesterday.（それは昨日緑色だった葉です。）  
The leaf was green yesterday.（その葉は昨日緑色でした。）

However, 　それは羽の恐竜です(It's a feather dinosaur)  sounds strange.
                その恐竜は羽です(The dinosaur is feather)  sounds strange too.

それは羽が生えた恐竜です。(It's a feathered dinosaur./ It's a dinosaur that has feathers)  is correct.
その恐竜は羽が生えています。(The dinosaur is feathered) is correct too.

*はね【羽】* is an noun.
*feathered* is an adjective. http://eow.alc.co.jp/"feathered"/UTF-8/?ref=hk
---------------------------------------------------
その公園には多くの木が生えています/その公園には多くの木が生い茂っています（A lot of trees grow in the park.） sounds natural because trees are living things that grow.

"その公園には多くの岩が生えています"　sounds funny because rocks are not living things that grow.

その公園には多くの岩が点在しています(A lot of rocks are dotted in the park) sounds OK.


----------



## mikun

Hi,
Though I've not read through all the avis posted, I propose one idea which answer to your first thread. Imagine following sentence,
青い尾の長い鳥
From this sentence, we can imagine 2 types of birds
1 is 'a bird which has  long blue tail.
2 is 'a long bird which has blue tail.
We cannot clarify what is the correct shape of bird from this sentence only.


----------



## Ilmen

Yes, your're right, that is so. Every language can sometimes show ambiguities like this.

About the difference between 「この羽の生えた恐竜は…」 and 「この羽の恐竜は…」, that's a matter of meaning and not of grammar so, in other words, this last is grammatically correct, but it doesn't express correcty what we want to say (this feathered dinosaur), nobody would say it for express this meaning.
Also, "羽[が/の]生えた～" and "羽[が/の]付いた～" are all four good structures for this purpose (living being).
What about 持つ? Does "羽を持つ～" also correct, or not?

Besides, thanks to you, AlmostFreeBird-san, I take notes of the different exemples of constructions you gave previously. ^^

So, if I'm right, the use of の instead of が is present in polite speech as well as casual speech. Moreover, we can add as much consecutive adjectives as we want: in the sentence 「その羽のきれいな青い細い恐竜は…」, all three adjectives are qualifying the noun 恐竜. Isn't it?

Eventually, in the original sentence, 「非常に尾の長い鳥。」, there is another thing whose I would want to ask you. Why is there a に particle, since there is no verb in this sentence? I know "非常に" can be treated as an adverb, of course, but it's still the same に than the に particle that indicate the target of a verb, isn't it? Na-adjective adverb form is an exception so?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## almostfreebird

Ilmen said:


> What about 持つ? Does "羽を持つ～" also correct, or not?



It's correct. You can say, for example, "その、羽を持つ恐竜は私の方に向かって飛んできた", which normally means "The feathered dinosaur flew toward me".

However, when you say "その、羽を持っている女性は私の方に向かって歩いてきた", it normally means "The woman who holds a feather(or feathers) walked up to me".

Women usually are not feathered　like a Cupid is.




Ilmen said:


> in the sentence 「その羽のきれいな青い細い恐竜は…」, all three adjectives are qualifying the noun 恐竜. Isn't it?



Example: 「その、羽のきれいな青い細い恐竜はわたしの妹です。」 It means "The blue and slim dinosaur that has pretty feathers is my sister.

The dinosaur is blue and slim.（その恐竜は青くて細いです）
The dinosaur has pretty wings.（その恐竜はきれいな羽を持っています/その恐竜は羽がきれいです）

What is pretty is her wings.




Ilmen said:


> Eventually, in the original sentence, 「非常に尾の長い鳥。」, there is another thing whose I would want to ask you. Why is there a に particle, since there is no verb in this sentence? I know "非常に" can be treated as an adverb, of course, but it's still the same に than the に particle that indicate the target of a verb, isn't it? Na-adjective adverb form is an exception so?



I don't know if it's an exception or not, I just can offer you examples:

(A) その少年は非常に速く走れます( The boy can run very fast.)
(B) 非常に速く走れる少年(a boy that can run very fast)

Both in A and B, "非常に(very)" emphasizes "速く(fast)".


----------



## Ilmen

almostfreebird said:


> Ilmen said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about 持つ? Does "羽を持つ～" also correct, or not?
> 
> 
> 
> It's correct. You can say, for example, "その、羽を持つ恐竜は私の方に向かって飛んできた", which normally means "The feathered dinosaur flew toward me".
> 
> However, when you say "その、羽を持っている女性は私の方に向かって歩いてきた", it normally means "The woman who holds a feather(or feathers) walked up to me".
> 
> Women usually are not feathered　like a Cupid is.
Click to expand...


Alright, I thought so. ^^



almostfreebird said:


> Example: 「その、羽のきれいな青い細い恐竜はわたしの妹です。」 It means "The blue and slim dinosaur that has pretty feathers is my sister.
> 
> The dinosaur is blue and slim.（その恐竜は青くて細いです）
> The dinosaur has pretty wings.（その恐竜はきれいな羽を持っています/その恐竜は羽がきれいです）
> 
> What is pretty is her wings.



Really? Only one of the three adjectives is qualifying the noun "羽"? Well, I assume it is logical after all...
By the way, I made a mistake in my preview post (yes, once again): I  wrote "all three adjectives are qualifying the noun 恐竜" where I should  have written "(...) the noun 羽". \o/

Thus, in a sentence "noun1-の/が-adj1-adj2-noun2", adj1  qualifies noun1 while adj2 qualifies noun2. Like this, in the sentence  「その葉の細い小さい木は黄楊じゃないのですか。」, 細い qualifies 葉 while 小さい qualifies 木. Am I  right?



almostfreebird said:


> I don't know if it's an exception or not, I just can offer you examples:
> 
> (A) その少年は非常に速く走れます( The boy can run very fast.)
> (B) 非常に速く走れる少年(a boy that can run very fast)
> 
> Both in A and B, "非常に(very)" emphasizes "速く(fast)".


 It is surely like English adverbs so. English adverbs can affects either verbs or adjectives depending on cases. For instance:
 To read slowly. To be really slow. To read really slowly.
 What gives in Japanese, respectively: 遅く読む。本当に遅い。本当に遅く読む。

 Here, particularly in the second one, the に particle is used as if 遅い  was a verb. So what about na-adjectives? 「本当に静かな場所だねぇ。」is also correct,  even without any i-adjective or verb (both can be conjugated), isn't  it?


----------



## almostfreebird

Ilmen said:


> in the sentence 「その葉の細い小さい木は黄楊じゃないのですか。」, 細い qualifies 葉 while 小さい qualifies 木. Am I right?



Yes, you're right.



Ilmen said:


> Here, particularly in the second one, the に particle is used as if 遅い was a verb. So what about na-adjectives? 「本当に静かな場所だねぇ。」is also correct, even without any i-adjective or verb (both can be conjugated), isn't it?



「本当に静かな場所だねぇ。」 is correct.

To understand "i-adjective" and "na-adjective", I advise you to read these sites, which explain clearly and uniquely about them.

http://www.timwerx.net/language/jpadj/index.htm

http://kimallen.sheepdogdesign.net/Japanese/adjectives.html

http://homepage3.nifty.com/i-yasu/Lesson7.htm

http://human.kanagawa-u.ac.jp/gakkai/publ/pdf/no157/15712.pdf

http://japanese.about.com/library/weekly/aa040101a.htm


----------

